# Lily pipe placement



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Most people will have both the intake and outflow on one side of the tank. The idea, with enough flow, is that the water circulates in an oval for better CO2 distribution. In practice, I don't think it matters too much but the longer the tank, the best it is to have the outflow on the side, facing the other side. 

My personal preference is having both on the same side, with the outflow near the front of the tank, the intake in back. My reason is it's a good trade off of cosmetics and flow. With them both towards the back, it gives the best cosmetic look, IMO, but the flow isn't so great. Many have luck with one on each side but I just don't like the look, especially if the tubing is visible and on the side. I do have a tank with lily pipes on the back, intake on one side, outflow on the other and it functions fine, I had to do that for the tank and filter setup but I don't like the look as much.

Basically, certain locations may be a bit better but it mostly comes down to cosmetics to me. I would also argue that lily pipes are a cosmetic item in general as well.


----------

